# Visa card in Germany



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

_Oh happy day,_ since July *visa cards *are accepted here by Lidl, Aldi, Rewe and Kaufland (not Penny) and more, or has someone already announced it???? I´m often all behind :grin2:.

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you sure?
Last time in Germany we were haughtily informed that Lidl only accepted German cards.
In fact, when it comes to plastic, Germany appears to be stuck in the dark ages! 
It qujte surprised me, I'd thought Germany, being an advanced country (VW exempted) they would have been one of the first to give up cash.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well it took them an awful long time to accept them over here, Lidl/Aldi that is.


cabby


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

REWE have accepted them for a long time now, in fact they caused quite a stir in Germany as the first mainstream group to accept credit cards. Our first long tour of Germany was in 2008 and I am pretty sure they were accepting them at that time. Jan I also noted that there were are couple of groups in the old East Germany that also accepted them Famila springs to mind.


David


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Spacerunner*

I´ve shopped in Lidl, Aldi, Kaufland and Rewe in the past week using my Nationwide credit card. Obi the building suppliers here in Germany have always taken our Visa. Not all shops are taking Visa *yet*.
Jan


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Are you sure?
> Last time in Germany we were haughtily informed that Lidl only accepted German cards.
> In fact, when it comes to plastic, Germany appears to be stuck in the dark ages!
> It qujte surprised me, I'd thought Germany, being an advanced country (VW exempted) they would have been one of the first to give up cash.


Yes Germany is in the dark ages. Drives is insane every time. No credit cards except local cards. 
Every time we are in a shop . OH has a massive discussion about how backwards Germany has become etc etc. worst is the ATMs. Some of them must be original.
FYI...OH is German and was a banker some moons ago so feels qualified to rant.

Just dont get him started about the roads...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can't put credit card remittances in your back pocket :wink2:


Also very common in smaller restaurants in France. Always plead no cash just change in my wallet, the gallic shrug and moans well to the forefront from them. Hollande needs every cent.:surprise:


tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Yes, strange attitude the Germans have to credit cards isn't it?

Imagine - they actually expect their customers to have the money in the bank before they spend it - it'll never catch on.>


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

gaspode said:


> Imagine - they actually expect their customers to have the money in the bank before they spend it - it'll never catch on.>


20 years ago I could use a " switch " card in France. Now known as Visa debit. 
Never managed either in Germany.
They love their cash. The € 500 notes were produced for Germans...they happily carried around 1000 DM notes and needed the same.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hallo or Hello*

Shall I scan my VISA credit card reciepts to show you.
Germany is getting up to date and I am in the (far) East >

Who mentioned ROADS, we thought our roads were bad, but last week in the West not far from Hannover (spelt correctly) one would think to be a wealthy part of Germany, the roads were wurse than here AND they have warning signs telling you the road ahead is bad. Funny country in many ways, but I`m staying :laugh:.
Jan


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Yes, strange attitude the Germans have to credit cards isn't it?
> 
> Imagine - they actually expect their customers to have the money in the bank before they spend it - it'll never catch on.>


Like it! Actually I think that Germany has the right attitude to credit, old fashioned or not. How much debt per head do we have in this country caused by living on credit?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I use my Tesco cc all the time (points mean prizes).
Just pay it off at the due date, what's the problem :laugh:


tony


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I use my Tesco cc all the time (points mean prizes).
> Just pay it off at the due date, what's the problem :laugh: tony


No problem, except that many don't, can't, etc, then it becomes a problem.


----------

